# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Réaction neurologique à une pipette anti-puces

## borneo

Mon chien vient de faire une très mauvaise réaction à une pipette d'advantage, que je lui ai mise contre les puces, en préventif car il n'en a pas.

Voilà ce que dit la notice :




> Effets
> indésirables : Le produit a un goût amer et pourra provoquer occasionnellement une salivation si le chien se lèche au site dapplication, immédiatement après le traitement. Il ne sagit pas dun signe dintoxication; cet effet disparaît en quelques minutes, sans aucun traitement. Dans certains cas rares, des réactions cutanées peuvent apparaître comme une perte de poils, des rougeurs, des démangeaisons et des lésions cutanées. De lagitation et une désorientation ont également été rapportées. Des symptômes comme une salivation excessive et des troubles nerveux comme un manque de coordination, des tremblements et de la dépression chez les chiens ont été rapportés dans certains cas rares.


Mon chien s'est mis à tituber, saliver, j'ai cru qu'il allait mourir. J'ai immédiatement lavé à grande eau et au savon l'endroit où j'avais mis le produit. Après de très longues minutes, il est revenu à lui.



Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il a déjà eu des pipettes d'advantix, sans aucune réaction, alors que le produit de l'advantage (Imidacloprine) y est aussi présent.

Quand je l'ai adopté, le refuge m'a dit qu'il était épileptique. Or, en 4 mois, aucune crise. Ce soir, j'ai d'abord pensé à une crise d'épilepsie, jusqu'à ce que je fasse le lien avec la pipette, et que je lise la notice. Je me demande si en fait ses crises d'épilepsies au refuge ne sont pas des réactions aux pipettes....

Bref, si ça arrive à vos chiens, vous saurez que ça existe... quant au mien, je ne lui mettrai plus aucune pipette.

----------


## Rousquanne

La petite Parson meilleure coupine de Rousquille a eu la même réaction il y a 2 ans avec le collier Scal**bor!
Véto en urgence et de gros troubles neurologiques qui ont disparu progressivement en 48 h, mais une grosse frayeur!!!  :: 
Effets secondaires parait-il "exceptionnels"  ::

----------


## Zoe

Une de mes chiennes sur quatre ne le supporte pas non plus, plus de pipette pour elle non plus.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien n'a eu aucune réaction avec le scalibor, heureusement, car on va presque chaque jour dans les bois.

Au niveau puces, je pense que je vais traiter plus activement les minettes, et pour lui, j'attendrai d'en voir une pour agir. S'il en attrape, je lui mettrai du front-line en spray.

Sa réaction ressemble à de l'épilepsie, sauf qu'il est resté sur ses pattes.

----------


## lanat

Selon mon vétérinaire, il y a actuellement 30% de souches de puce résistantes au Frontline, c'est pour ça qu'il m'a recommandé l'advantage mais si c'est plus toxique...

----------


## borneo

Oui, effectivement. Mais en fait, aucun de mes animaux n'a de puces, donc je peux lever le pied sur les traitements.

----------


## choumi

contre les puces: 20cl d'eau + 20g d'huile essentielle de géranium et 20g de lavande vraie......innofensif etpeut etre mis avec le scallibor.....il n'est pas conseillé de cumuler   les antiparasites!

----------


## 77sniff

Attention les huiles essentielles peuvent être utilisées chez les chiens(pas n'importe lesquelles évidemment) mais sont très toxiques pour les chats!

----------


## loulouk

le frontline n'est plus efficace contre les puces,
ici en spray je prends maintenant de l'effipro

----------


## borneo

Frontline = fipronil

Effipro = fipronil

----------


## mimille05

La chienne d'une amie, bichon frisée, a aussi fait une grosse réaction a l'advantix. Convulsions, yeux révulsés... 5 minutes après avoir mis le produit. Elle a eu la peur de sa vie. La chienne va bien, mais du coup d'après ce que je lis, ce n'est pas rare ces réactions...

----------


## 77sniff

Ma veto m'avait donné des pipettes d'Advocate pour mes 2 chats , anti parasitaire externe et interne résultat: des bonds dans tous les sens après l'application et après ils sont partis se réfugier dans des recoins de la maison pendant un petit moment j'ai flippé !!! Ces pipettes existent pour les chiens mais je ne les ai jamais utilisées.  ::

----------

